# Hello and? my first tissot ^_^



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Hello everybody, this is my first post on the TISSOT forum 

Today, I've just received a _new watch_ I've been drooling over for many months, so I thought that was an excellent reason to say hello b-)

First, a quick unpacking&#8230;










What do we have here ?&#8230;









Nice box :-!









*LeLocle*, white dial, on bracelet 




































The watch :


















*GORGEOUS* back   






















































Nice guilloché on the dial 



























Finally, some wristshots b-)




































Hope you like it


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Great way to introduce yourself on here :-!

Excellent choice......it really is a nice watch, and nice pics too |> altho I did notice your shoes need a clean!! lol :-d

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



JohnnyMonkey said:


> Great way to introduce yourself on here :-!
> 
> Excellent choice......it really is a nice watch, and nice pics too |> altho I did notice your shoes need a clean!! lol :-d
> 
> Thanks for sharing


:-d they're old walking boots !

Not _exactly_ what I should wear with this fantastic watch, but I was a bit too impatient to change for a tuxedo ;-)


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Congrats on:

1) Your new membership in Club Tissot;
2) A great looking classic watch;
3) An outstanding set of photos.

Welcome to the Forum. :-!


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Gorgeous watch,,and great pics also.


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Great watch and on my "to buy" list. But, what I am more interested in, is the source of the watch and authenticity. I see the book is in chinese, so You bought it from China (directly or indirectly). So have You checked the authenticity? And where did You buy it from (eBay seller?) and for what price?

I ask because I have been doing background search for buying this watch from China for months now. Any information would help.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



leewmeister said:


> Congrats on:
> 
> 1) Your new membership in Club Tissot;
> 2) A great looking classic watch;
> ...


:thanks Leew



mikeynd said:


> Gorgeous watch,,and great pics also.


Thanks Mikey 



Ridiculous said:


> Great watch and on my "to buy" list. But, *what I am more interested in, is the source of the watch and authenticity.* I see the book is in chinese, so You bought it from China (directly or indirectly). So have You checked the authenticity? And where did You buy it from (eBay seller?) and for what price?
> 
> I ask because I have been doing background search for buying this watch from China for months now. Any information would help.


Very legitimate questions&#8230; so, here is the _historic_ :

About this specific watch, yes, you're right, I bought it from China, from Ebay and I honestly was very, VERY concerned about its authencity :think:

Actually, I usually brag about my future purchases on the forum&#8230; I even pre-open the thread concerning the "new" acquisition because I can't keep my mouth shut&#8230; :-x
I didn't do it this time because for the first time, I WASN'T SURE.

I spent many hours trying to figure from the pictures if I was in front of the real McCoy or, say, _something else_&#8230; and realized, after reading several threads about "spotting fakes" that ultimately a dishonest seller would post real pics THEN would send a fake :-| so it has to be a wild guess :-x

So, why did I decide to buy it ?
two reasons :

seller's reputation & notes ;
the price, rather _interesting_.

In the end, the watch looks very legit. If it's not, it's really, really *scary*, because the quality is what someone would expect from a 400€ watch |>

The box is outstanding this is what was in the flanks, inside :









The international warranty card had two stamps on the side from the chinese seller.

(I have absolutely no idea what the _invoice_ Price is :think: I paid exactly $219 + $35 for shipping = total amount of *$254*)

About the price, if we take a closer look, it's not so far from the regular price (400€ here in France), without customs (+40% which I _very luckily_ didn't pay :think: ) and without reseller's margin (+50%).
Of course, in the end, for the buyer, it's a tremendous price (plus, as I say, I wasn't _hit_ by the customs  )

For now, the watch runs flawlessly, I'll keep you guys posted :-!


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Your concerns and logic is exactly what has gone in my head for a month or so.

But now the most important information: the name of the seller. I would really appreciate this info. You can also PM it to me.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Ridiculous said:


> Your concerns and logic is exactly what has gone in my head for a month or so.
> 
> But now the most important information: the name of the seller. I would really appreciate this info. You can also PM it to me.


health5188 is the name b-)


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Reno said:


> Nice guilloché on the dial


I have examined Your pictures quite closely and the following things on this picture make me doubt the authenticity: 

First the hour hand seems to have a paint defect on it (black paint seems to be worn and shows white base near the center of the watch). 
Secondly the third "I" on number three and "I" on number nine have a weird look. The "V"-s on 5, 6, 7 and 8 all look different.
The last thing I want, is this watch to be a fake. But these imperfections make me wonder...

Let's hope for the best!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Ridiculous said:


> I have examined Your pictures quite closely and the following things on this picture make me doubt the authenticity:
> 
> First* the hour hand seems to have a paint defect on it *(*black paint seems to be worn and shows white base near the center of the watch*).
> Secondly the third "I" on number three and "I" on number nine have a weird look. The "V"-s on 5, 6, 7 and 8 all look different.
> ...


Actually, the white spot that appears on the hour hand is actually a dust on the cristal. And the white base only shows on pics&#8230; the hands are absolutely black (very dark grey ?) in real life&#8230; I don't know why it looks like this on the picture (maybe the reflection of the dial :think: )

About the third "I" of the "III", yes, there seems to be some sort of paint drip :think: but only under extreme angle&#8230; it doesn't show at all when the dial is looked at frontally.
The I of IX is perfect, though.

For the "V", I'll try to take a good frontal pic to be sure.
Keep in mind I use an old Fuji camera @ 1Mpx, downsized to 800x600&#8230; most defects are probably due to my lack of photographic talent ;-)

Here's a better pic :









Makes me think&#8230; It would be interesting to have _actual_ LeLocle owners opinions. Must I look at *specific details* to be 100% sure ? :think:


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

If your Le Locle is fake, so is mine:










Don't worry, yours is legit. Some minute variation in the paint is expected. A fake is always a possibility, but fortunately for Tissot watches their usually limited to the quartz models (specially the T-Touch), and in general it's so badly made that it can be spot a mile away.

Enjoy your watch in good health! |>​


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



LUW said:


> If your Le Locle is fake, so is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous _Réserve de Marche_, Luciano :-! and glad to hear that.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Reno, thanks to Your posts I think I will go through with the purchase from China. Perhaps the imperfections were actually optical illusions or simply normal imperfections which exist also on originals. So all in all: Congrats for a nice watch!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Ridiculous said:


> Reno, thanks to Your posts I think I will go through with the purchase from China. Perhaps the imperfections were actually optical illusions or simply normal imperfections which exist also on originals. So all in all: Congrats for a nice watch!


Thanks, it's a fabulous watch :-!

Hope you'll like it as much as I like mine


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Reno your watch is a beauty and man you are lucky to get avery good price...its currently the most fav of all dress Tissots...and dont worry at all...it is legit and very pretty


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



asadtiger said:


> Reno your watch is a beauty and man you are lucky to get avery good price...its currently the most fav of all dress Tissots...and dont worry at all...it is legit and very pretty


Thank you very much, asadtiger :thanks

I really love it, it's a beauty indeed


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Nice pick-up Reno - congratulations!!

I hope you get much enjoyment from it :-!

Best,
Wallace


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



ohmegah said:


> Nice pick-up Reno - congratulations!!
> 
> I hope you get much enjoyment from it :-!
> 
> ...


Thanks Wallace  I certainly will !

MORNING PICS :




































The deployant clasp :-!



























&#8230; and the very, very nice dial 








































































Solid end links&#8230;


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

my big congrats from me Reno. i already can see the the Le Locle love. :-!


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Reno, have You checked the accuracy of Your Le Locle?

And have You checked, whether Your local Authorized Dealer accepts the warranty card?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Ryan Alden said:


> my big congrats from me Reno. i already can see the the Le Locle love. :-!


:thanks Ryan. I'm absolutely in love indeed b-)



Ridiculous said:


> Reno, have You checked the accuracy of Your Le Locle?
> 
> And have You checked, whether Your local Authorized Dealer accepts the warranty card?


For now, it's spot on with the computer clock :-!

Didn't check yet. But it's an international warranty&#8230; so there shouldn't be problems :think:


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

A big congrats, Reno !!!

Getting it with bracelet is the way to go ...
Dress this fella in leather boots and it will give u a whole new look and its just as classy !!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Enoran said:


> A big congrats, Reno !!!
> 
> Getting it with bracelet is the way to go ...
> Dress this fella in leather boots and it will give u a whole new look and its just as classy !!!


:thanks Enoran

That's my policy as well : get the braclet first, than whatever strap feels right ;-)

Other white/silver dials + bracelet combos I like :























but they all were a _tad_ expensive :think:


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Enoran said:


> Getting it with bracelet is the way to go ...
> Dress this fella in leather boots and it will give u a whole new look and its just as classy !!!


That's what I did with mine. Now it's wearing a black croc strap - it looks even more classy.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*More morning pics !*

Hi guys&#8230; I've been enjoying this beauty for two days&#8230; and what can I say ? I'm in heaven ! b-)


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

What a great set of pictures!

But sadly I got news from my friend, who ordered a PRC 200 from the same seller. He said that though the watch seemed perfect to him (not his first Tissot), his local AD said it was a replica. A good one, but nevertheless fake. So You might want to check Your's before the 45 eBay dispute time passes. However, there is always the chance that AD-s see the chinese documents and in order to protect their business, say it is a replica.

All in all this beauty seems to be genuine and I just wanted to inform You.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Ridiculous said:


> What a great set of pictures!
> 
> But sadly I got news from my friend, who ordered a PRC 200 from the same seller. He said that though the watch seemed perfect to him (not his first Tissot), his local AD said it was a replica. A good one, but nevertheless fake. So You might want to check Your's before the 45 eBay dispute time passes. However, there is always the chance that AD-s see the chinese documents and in order to protect their business, say it is a replica.
> 
> All in all this beauty seems to be genuine and I just wanted to inform You.


Duly noted.

Well, in two months, I'll be living near a jeweller who happens to be a TISSOT reseller&#8230; he has the black dial LeLocle in display, so I'll be able to do a side-by-side comparison :think:

But as you said, I won't ask _directly_, cause I'm afraid the answer will probably be&#8230; biased ;-)


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Ridiculous said:


> What a great set of pictures!
> 
> But sadly I got news from my friend, who ordered a PRC 200 from the same seller. He said that though the watch seemed perfect to him (not his first Tissot), his local AD said it was a replica. A good one, but nevertheless fake. So You might want to check Your's before the 45 eBay dispute time passes. However, there is always the chance that AD-s see the chinese documents and in order to protect their business, say it is a replica.
> 
> All in all this beauty seems to be genuine and I just wanted to inform You.


That's not good to hear, but if this is a fake, it's a damn good one!!

@Reno....have you thought about taking the back off to get a closer look at the movement?? May be one way to see for sure?!!

Nice pics again.....I've really really really got to find the charger for my DSLR........the camerafone just doesn't cut it!! :roll:

Keep us informed!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



JohnnyMonkey said:


> That's not good to hear, but if this is a fake, it's a damn good one!!
> 
> @Reno....have you thought about taking the back off to get a closer look at the movement?? May be one way to see for sure?!!
> 
> ...


I haven't opened it (and probably won't) but the see-through back gives a pretty good idea of what's inside.

I'm no specialist, but I own many (many) chinese watches, with sea-gull, & hangzou movements even chinese Unitas clones&#8230; the movement in the LeLocle doesn't look like anything I've seen in the past three years.

I really believe the watch is for real.
If it's not, I think it would be extremely _problematic_. Or should I say&#8230; enlightening :roll:

:thanks but my camera isn't that great, it's an old Fuji S7000. The _super CCD_ has an annoying problem : it produces very _noisy_ pictures (it's obvious in RAW mode).

I think there are a few tricks to get a half-decent picture :

Forget the flash
Light (maybe the most important point) and proper use of white balance (manually, or via auto modes)
if, like me, you shake like an old man while pressing the button, use a tripod + timer or remote (especially with no-flash pics)
Buy or build a lightbox and a set of lamps (< $50)

That's about it :think:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Reno said:


> I haven't opened it (and probably won't) but the see-through back gives a pretty good idea of what's inside.
> 
> I'm no specialist, but I own many (many) chinese watches, with sea-gull, & hangzou movements even chinese Unitas clones&#8230; the movement in the LeLocle doesn't look like anything I've seen in the past three years.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've been looking at lightboxes on ebay with tripod & lamps & different backdrops....I'm quite tempted 

I've also got a few chinese watches, 2 Parnis and some basic cheapies and it's quite obvious looking at them as to what they are!!

I'd be very suprised if yours wsn't legit, as it looks spot on to me!!

Enjoy b-)


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

I still sustain that's a legit watch. The first sign that it's real is exactly the Chinese documents. China has a bad rep everywhere, even the people who make fakes know that, so why would they make fake documents using Chinese characters and tip buyers off? It would be just a matter of scanning Western papers and printing as is. Second, look at the movement: that's a 2897, and if that is a fake then the Chinese counterfeit industry is as good as ETA. The whole point of making counterfeit goods is to spend very little but sell high. If this is a fake they spent basically the same as Tissot does, so it wouldn't make sense.

A PRC200 is a totally different beast, being quartz and with no see-through back. The chances of getting a fake PRC200 are exponentially greater then getting a fake Le Locle, specially because that for every Le Locle sold, whatever version, about 100 PRC200 are sold. It's a counterfeit _industry,_ not some old guy in a basement turning out one fake watch per day.

This Le Locle is a legit Chinese market watch, though bought through the gray market. I say again, just enjoy your watch in good health |>.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



JohnnyMonkey said:


> Yeah I've been looking at lightboxes on ebay with tripod & lamps & different backdrops....I'm quite tempted
> 
> I've also got a few chinese watches, 2 Parnis and some basic cheapies and it's quite obvious looking at them as to what they are!!
> 
> ...


Well, at this point, I have absolutely no doubt, but hey, one can never be _too sure_ ;-)

The lightbox is a real convenient device. I'm home now, so the last sets of pics were taken with daylight, but when I work and get back home at night, it's really useful to have it to take decent pictures.

That's the one I got :
http://www.pearl.fr/photo/accessoires/divers/tente-a-photo--petit-modele_PE3414.html

It's the "small" model, but it's already quite BIG ;-)

I use several lamps I previously had. I made a mini-studio in my basement, so everything's ready whenever I want.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



LUW said:


> This Le Locle is a legit Chinese market watch, though bought through the gray market. I say again, just enjoy your watch in good health |>.


Thanks again Luciano, I will, this watch is amazing :-!

Interesting what you said about *gray market*&#8230; actually, the warranty card isn't filled & signed, BUT has two stamps on it&#8230;









I never thought of gray market for Tissot, but after all, could be that.

Like I said, if one considers the price, it's not that far from the retail price, without customs, taxes & the reseller's margin :think: (but of course, it makes a huge difference for the buyer :-! )

OK. Enough rain on my parade, *more pics* !!!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

What I'm happy to see is that I found another Le Locle nut other then me :-d.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



LUW said:


> What I'm happy to see is that I found another Le Locle nut other then me :-d.


In my arms, buddy :-d


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

This is how my Le Locle looks now:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



LUW said:


> This is how my Le Locle looks now:


:-! Very cool PR :-!


----------



## gchrisf (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Great choice. I have one in the black face.


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Reno, how is the accuracy of Your beauty now?


----------



## Jollymann (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

I've never seen so many pictures of the same watch! Well, I've never owned this brand but I've been thinking about it more lately. I've also never owned a mechanical or automatic watch.

Good taste. Nice pick. The band was a good choice too. Looks solid. It also looks very classy.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Ridiculous said:


> Reno, how is the accuracy of Your beauty now?


It has gained a few seconds. Nothing alarming :-!



Jollymann said:


> I've never seen so many pictures of the same watch! Well, I've never owned this brand but I've been thinking about it more lately. I've also never owned a mechanical or automatic watch.
> 
> Good taste. Nice pick. The band was a good choice too. Looks solid. It also looks very classy.


I'm a serial photographer :-d and thanks ;-)


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Reno said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post on the TISSOT forum
> 
> Today, I've just received a _new watch_ I've been drooling over for many months, so I thought that was an excellent reason to say hello b-)
> 
> ...


Hilarious. The OP got scammed.

LOOK AT THE BRUSHED METAL FINISH ON THE BACK OF THE LINKS AND SIDE OF THE WATCH.

Why is it so gritty?

Why do the machined edges and divets appear unrefined?

You may also wish to reference this post about spotting fake TISSOT boxes and manuals.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2554017#post2554017

Notice the bedding box lining imprint of the TISSOT logo. It's too silver and flakey. The original is smoother and less 'metalic'. It's probably chinese cadmium. LOL.
 
I'd also open the back and have the movement examined.

IMO - You seriously got owned.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Guys, don't feed the trolls.


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



LUW said:


> Guys, don't feed the trolls.


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



LUW said:


> I still sustain that's a legit watch. The first sign that it's real is exactly the Chinese documents. China has a bad rep everywhere, even the people who make fakes know that, so why would they make fake documents using Chinese characters and tip buyers off?


Smoke and Mirrors?


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Hey Reno!

Postponing my purchase from eBay because of Phengliekai-s comparison pictures, I went to my local AD to take some pictures of the original. The light conditions were quite bad, so I managed to compare only some of the features Phengliekai told about. But so far he seems to be correct: the watch I took pictures of, lacks the casting artifacts on the see through back (which of course may be just dust on Your watch) and also the pattern in the middle of the watch is smaller.

Should You get a professional opinion on Your watch, it would help me alot in deciding. :thanks


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Oh, geez Reno... I hope you can enjoy your watch. I know you were thrilled with it on it's first arrival. Don't let this get you down, Buddy! It's all speculation until, you decide to put it to rest.

Best regards,
Wallace


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

I know it's kinda selfish to base my own purchase on Your experience, but as we all want to (no, rather need to) have the real thing, I hope You don't mind.

Hope it's real!


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Hey Reno!

How is the accuracy now? And any news about authenticity?


----------



## pradeep1 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

My question is this - if this watch sells for like what $500 normally through authorized stores online, then how can you expect to get it for half price?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

It isn't uncommon for authorized dealers to discount about 30% off the MSRP, and some of the online authorized dealers will price match even more aggressively.

For example, I recently purchased the white faced Tissot Le Locle on black leather band, T41.1.423.33, for $315 ($525 MSRP) from an authorized dealer online, after they price matched another online dealer. I checked with tissot.ch to ensure that they were actually an authorized dealer, and Tissot confirmed it by email.

Who knows what the actual wholesale price is on the watch, and whether the wholesale price is lower still in China.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

I looked very carefully at the photos by Ridiculous, Reno, and the auction photos by the eBay seller health5188. The discrepant feature which was pointed out by Phengliekai-s, that seems most robust, i.e., independent of lighting, focus, dust, and other issues, is the Guiloche pattern in the center of the dial.

Looking at the bottom right, one sees that the last row of diamond shapes is more complete on the photos taken by Ridiculous at the AD, and the original auction photos. My Le Locle which I purchased from an AD online also has that fuller last row.

Looking at the line between the last, and next to last line of diamonds, and where it intersects the circle is also something to look at. On most of the photos, it intersects to the left of the V, and a bit to the left of center of the IIII.

I have to say that if Reno's watch is a fake, it has to be the most elaborate fake I have ever encountered.

Reno, hopefully you were able to get more information by authenticating your watch at an AD, I would certainly like to find a reliable place to purchase the bracelet version of the Le Locle at a discounted price.


----------



## pradeep1 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Reno, I hope you can get your watch authenticated so that the rest of us who are pining away for Le Locle can purchase from an online dealer.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

So, I was looking at Taobao, which is the chinese equivalent of eBay for cheap Seagull watches, and it occurred to me that it might be helpful in our discussion of replica Tissot Le Locles to see what was available there in terms of watches which are clearly replicas from the price.

I located the following listing:

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5109657725

which is listed at RMB 280 = USD 41. It is worth noting that Taobao isn't an auction site, so these are Buy-it-Now prices.

Here, is it quite obvious that the watch in question is a fake, as can be seen from the detailing on the display caseback of the Tissot and 1853. Another obvious difference is that the entire movement is gold plated, as opposed to only the rotor on the authentic watch.

This of course is not to say that there aren't higher fidelity replicas floating around, but it does give a sense of proportion to what can be had in the Chinese domestic market in terms of replica watches.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Found another example of a replica Le Locle on Taobao. The sapphire sticker on the front is identical to the one which came on my Semdu chinese mechanical watch, and the movement in the back looks very much like a Seagull movement (notice the striping on the rotor).

I find that under a 10X loupe, it is possible to see through the top of the display back, the ETA stamp and 2824-2 markings on the movement. I wonder whether there are chinese clone movements which go to the effort of duplicating these markings, since that might be a means of authenticating these watches. Clearly, in two replicas I found, it was quite easy from looking at the movements that they were not the authentic item. I have also included photos of the original caseback, and the movement so that one can compare it to the movement in the fakes.

The Guiloche pattern on the front dial appears to be less sharp than the authentic watch, but the back is better than the previous replica photo I posted above in the dotted detailing on the Tissot and 1853, but the rest of the engraving appears to be quite poor.

So, it certainly looks like there are at least two instances of Le Locle replicas, at least those which try to duplicate the display caseback. This example was at RMB 218 = USD 32.


----------



## zakazak (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

here are some hq pics of mine. bought for 200$

http://beasty.wippiespace.com/stuff/hq.rar

please check it out


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



mleok said:


> Looking at the bottom right, one sees that the last row of diamond shapes is more complete on the photos taken by Ridiculous at the AD, and the original auction photos. My Le Locle which I purchased from an AD online also has that fuller last row.
> 
> Looking at the line between the last, and next to last line of diamonds, and where it intersects the circle is also something to look at. On most of the photos, it intersects to the left of the V, and a bit to the left of center of the IIII.


Zakazak, it looks like your watch has the same type of Guiloche pattern on the dial as Reno's. My Le Locle has a slightly different pattern, which is the same as the one photographed by Ridiculous at a brick and motar authorized dealer.

From what I can see, the movement looks okay, but perhaps you could try to find the ETA marking which I pointed out in an earlier posting. When you received the watch, was there a transparent vinyl circle on the back with a 2D bar code sticker on it and a serial number printed below, or was it a transparent vinyl circle with a thin red line across? I think a vinyl circle with a red line should be a source of concern.


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



mleok said:


> Found another example of a replica Le Locle on Taobao. The sapphire sticker on the front is identical to the one which came on my Semdu chinese mechanical watch, and the movement in the back looks very much like a Seagull movement (notice the striping on the rotor).
> 
> I find that under a 10X loupe, it is possible to see through the top of the display back, the ETA stamp and 2824-2 markings on the movement. I wonder whether there are chinese clone movements which go to the effort of duplicating these markings, since that might be a means of authenticating these watches. Clearly, in two replicas I found, it was quite easy from looking at the movements that they were not the authentic item. I have also included photos of the original caseback, and the movement so that one can compare it to the movement in the fakes.
> 
> ...


When the chinese manage to make a 32 USD replica with this quality and look, it more and more seems that they might do a far more perfect replica for 200 USD. Once again my confidence in the authenticity is wavering...


----------



## zakazak (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



mleok said:


> Zakazak, it looks like your watch has the same type of Guiloche pattern on the dial as Reno's. My Le Locle has a slightly different pattern, which is the same as the one photographed by Ridiculous at a brick and motar authorized dealer.
> 
> From what I can see, the movement looks okay, but perhaps you could try to find the ETA marking which I pointed out in an earlier posting. When you received the watch, was there a transparent vinyl circle on the back with a 2D bar code sticker on it and a serial number printed below, or was it a transparent vinyl circle with a thin red line across? I think a vinyl circle with a red line should be a source of concern.


actually i thought my watch would look more like the original one ? 

could u maybe show me the "points" with some fast painting skills? thanks 

@edit: just checked my watch with the one from tissot.ch and i think there is a difference... oh what a crap -.-


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

The post which pointed out the discrepancy I was referring to was:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=2987028&postcount=8


----------



## zakazak (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

i noticed that above the date its different :/


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

lets see, a $600 watch purchased on ebay for $200, and we're surprised that it might be fake (please don't take this the wrong way, but just purchase the darn thing at an AD...)


----------



## 6138 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

The easiest and sure way of detecting these false tissot of shangai is to listen to the machinery. 
Quite this very well imitated in the false ones, included the packing and the box of the clock, even to sphere except the machinery that late mas slow that the etasa 2824 I authenticate 
The false ones take a calibre to 21600, not to 28800

If his him locle sounds as his seiko 5 of rapidly it is false 
If it sounds mas rapidly almost it is sure that is real

Test and they say to me


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



zakazak said:


> @edit: just checked my watch with the one from tissot.ch and i think there is a difference... oh what a crap -.-


If You have doubts, You should act quickly. The dispute resolution time is ticking away. I am quite sure that if You take it to a nearby authorized Tissot store with a watch repairman and ask him to help authenticate it, he will do it for free. You can also tell him that You are going to report the eBay seller, if not original and this should be an extra incentive for him. Even if he asks money, I doubt it is too much for the certainty. For example in my country the accuracy of my automatic watch was tuned for only $4. And this is much more work.

So for the peace of mind, I woud suggest doing it. But note: do NOT send it to Tissot company itself. They will analyse it for weeks and charge You alot.


----------



## zakazak (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

why buying it on ebay for 200$ ? cause its 400$ less and if u are lucky u save 400$.. i dont have 600$ for a watch (or lets say i´m not willing to spend so much) tho it is a realy nice watch.

I tried my luck.. seems like i had bad luck (i will try to go to an AD today to check this watch).. so i send this watch back and get my money if its fake.

@Ridiculous: thanks for the tips, will call the AD with repairing support today and hopefully can let it check at their store today


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Good luck and don't be too disappointed yet. There is still a good chance that it is simply an original Tissot, just made for the chinese market. And that would explain the price difference.

But we'll see...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Well, the watch in question retails for $575, and it's not uncommon to receive a 30% discount on a watch at an authorized dealer, and perhaps up to 40% off at an online retailer, which is about $345.

I purchased my Le Locle on a leather band through an online authorized dealer, who price matched another site, so I ended up paying $315 (40% off $525 MSRP), but the discussion of fakes has gotten me a bit paranoid as well. I've been staring at mine with a 10X loupe, and just examined a Le Locle at the local authorized dealer.

It's not crazy to believe that purchasing a grey market watch might save one even more. After all, some time back, on one of the one sale a day websites, an Accutron Chronograph with a Valjoux 7750 was being offered for $200, so who's to say that a $600 watch for $200 on eBay is an impossibly good deal?


----------



## zakazak (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Fake dont buy it !

Was at the official Tissot servicecenter. They opened the watch and told me its fake. He said from the outside its not visible at all (only the text written on the downside was written with some other tool than tissot would do it.. so in other words not visible for normal humans ). Can only be checked when opening the watch.

Also he said i normally would have to give the watch to tissot (so no sending back on ebay) aswell es having to pay a penelty fine...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Sorry to hear that. I hope you'll be able to resolve this issue with the eBay seller, but I guess this is a helpful cautionary tale for the rest of us. It is indeed quite sobering how elaborate the replicas have become. Did Tissot actually confiscate your watch?

In hindsight, one of the things one could see visually about the movement is the lettering on the rotor. On your watch, the lettering is centered vertically on an annulus, but in the genuine article, the lettering "25 JEWELS SWISS MADE" is closer to the outer edge of the annulus. See the attached photo, and contrast it to the photo you took.

Did you ever notice if the movement beat at 6 beats per second or 8 beats per second? This was suggested as a means of identifying a fake.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Not good news <|

Hope it hasn't put you off getting another, proper one??

I'd like one of these, but it'll have to be either a good 2nd hand one or new from an AD I think?!!


----------



## zakazak (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

no idea how you can count this 8 beats in one second 

and no i wont buy it new frm the AD.. way to expensive (or lets say not willing to spent that much money on a watch right now)


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



zakazak said:


> why buying it on ebay for 200$ ? cause its 400$ less and if u are lucky u save 400$.. i dont have 600$ for a watch (or lets say i´m not willing to spend so much) tho it is a realy nice watch.
> 
> I tried my luck.. seems like i had bad luck (i will try to go to an AD today to check this watch).. so i send this watch back and get my money if its fake.


How about stepping down in class a bit and buying an authentic watch you can afford? I can't afford a Rolex, but no way am I going to buy a fake one.

You tried your luck? You don't have 600 for an authentic watch, but you do have 200 to "roll the dice with?" funny


----------



## zakazak (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

i will get my money back anyway.. only wasted 30$ or so


----------



## zakazak (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

MAYBE NOT FAKE !!!

i just recived an e-mail of the ebay seller claiming that he is an official tissot seller. He sent me images of his store and adress (which is also on the tissot.ch site) and some more proofs. He said the guys here from my city might say its an fake so i send it back to china and buy it here in my city to an expensive price (ofc they would earn alot here in my city´s store).

Will tell you as soon as i know what is going on.


----------



## dustoncross (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Hi everyone,
I am new to this Forum but have been a BIG fan of TISSOT watches for quite a few years now especially the Le Locle of which I have 5 in my humble collection. Just like most of you, I fell in love with the Le Locle after holding it in my hands and admiring the fine finish and the gorgeous display back. It's really horrible to find that the ruthless counterfeiters and their selling channels are ripping people off! They have managed to copy the watch case quite closely and to the untrained eye it is pretty much the real thing. But one thing I realize about these counterfeiters is that they do not pay too much attention to the bracelet and clasp. I have taken some quick (cell-phone) pictures for your viewing. Sorry about the quality, I hope it helps as I've noticed that there are some very big differences you will find when you look at the pictures.

Unfortunately some people really do not mind buying fake/replica watches so long as it looks close enough to the real thing and they are able to save some money in the process.. which is like circumventing the whole idea of owning an old prestigious brand like TISSOT which is rich in history. Having a watch from a prestigious Swiss brand without having the pay the price! There is no short cut to feeling the pride of owning an authentic classic Swiss watch. But they do it anyway. JMHO...

I sincerely hope these threads do not in anyway put pressure on the unscrupulous counterfeiters to make better fakes!!

Regards to all


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Yes, you're right, the deployant clasp is indeed a good way of distinguishing a real and fake Le Locle, at least if it's on a metal bracelet.

As can be seen from dustoncross's photos, and this stock photo of the Le Locle, the release button on the deployant clasp is very narrow, unlike the fakes, which have a far wider button. This allows you to determine if the watch is fake even if the deployant is not fully opened in the photos from the seller.

This information has been very helpful to me, since I have a Le Locle on a strap, but wanted to purchase a bracelet for it on Taobao, but wanted a way to identify the fakes.

I was also looking for a new deployant for my Tissot leather strap, since the stock deployant is held closed by tension, as opposed to having a button release. From cross examining the deployant styles for leather straps and the deployants on the fake bracelets, it does appear that they are made from the same parts, and I have yet to come across an after market deployant with as narrow a release button as the stock Le Locle bracelet, so I'm convinced that for now, this is a fairly reliable means of identifying fake Le Locles on bracelets.


----------



## 6138 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

The bracelet is clearly of worse quality and tact on having opened and to close and also the clasp. But not to forget the ear, the different march of the tic tac detects also these falsifications " made in Shanghai "


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

I was just looking at Le Locles on bracelets at two different authorized dealers, and it appears as if they have changed the clasp design in the latest iterations, so that the push button is wider, so it does appear as if Tissot updates its design, which of course complicates the task of identifying fakes.


----------



## HPD (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Unfortunately im certain it is a replica and one of the higher end ones that fool even some watch enthusiasts. Having seen the more expensive mechanical reps while in china, there's no doubt in my mind almost all the brand new popular swiss makes on ebay selling for more than 40% off rrp are fakes or stolen and these sellers will still receive positive feedbacks from their unknowing customers. I've held and closely examined a $300 rep planet ocean chronograph with solid case back and nearly bought it even though im usually completely against such ideas. Thats how well replicated it was, it uses some replicated 7750 movement which probs wont last a year knowing those movements arnt assembled by any of the serious chinese makers. We're unfortunate enough to be interested in a hobby that's hard on the wallet. Almost all watches are wildly overpriced and most of us know it so we're reluctant to buy AD and always out looking for that "bargain" and sadly there's just no such thing :-(

Maybe it's time to plan a bank job :think:

:-d


----------



## rotyak (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*

Just ran into this thread I recently bought a le locle from jomashop via eBay and I'm loving it... Is there anything I need to worry about in regards to it being a fake?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



rotyak said:


> Just ran into this thread I recently bought a le locle from jomashop via eBay and I'm loving it... Is there anything I need to worry about in regards to it being a fake?


Just give it a good inspection for obvious telltale signs like incorrect alignment, typefaces that are unclear or askew and burrs and rough spots on the case. Chances are, it's legit as Jomashop is one of the largest grey market vendors. And if you're purchasing with a card that has buyer protection, that's an extra layer of assurance. Enjoy your Le Locle and post some pictures!


----------



## rotyak (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Hello and&#8230; my first tissot ^_^*



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Just give it a good inspection for obvious telltale signs like incorrect alignment, typefaces that are unclear or askew and burrs and rough spots on the case. Chances are, it's legit as Jomashop is one of the largest grey market vendors. And if you're purchasing with a card that has buyer protection, that's an extra layer of assurance. Enjoy your Le Locle and post some pictures!


Thanks for your response I tried posting pics but apparently I need to get my post count up first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

